# Switches in a damp/wet environment



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

So I found out the hard way that they don't make WP switches. :whistling2: You all can laugh now. So if I have a outside location with a switch do I need a in use cover or just a WP cover? Code book is at work..


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

we use a weather proof cover,usually we would have more than one switch all decora...so it would get a 2 g decora weatherproof plate and arcguards.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> So I found out the hard way that they don't make WP switches. :whistling2: You all can laugh now. So if I have a outside location with a switch do I need a in use cover or just a WP cover? Code book is at work..



404.4 08 code


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You definitely don't need an in-use cover because nobody needs access to the actual switch.

I usually use those Raco wp covers.


----------

